# *Shriek!* First Shoot!



## *Luna* (Feb 28, 2007)

I was walking in the door tonight and I got an e-mail offering me my first photoshoot! It's for the cover of a local magazine and I am SOOO excited/nervous I can't stand it! I had to tell someone... YAY! It's tomorrow and I can't wait!

***Edit*** I just got off the phone with the Editor of the magazine and I found out my client is going to be Young MC... My first shoot and I get a celeb. how friggen awesome is that!!! Now... off to go and worry about mens make up...


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 28, 2007)

Excellent news!  I'm sure it will go swimmingly well.  Good luck and well done


----------



## n_c (Feb 28, 2007)

good luck!


----------



## Holly (Feb 28, 2007)

Good luck! Im sure you'll have a great time doing it


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks!!! I know it's a really random celeb from way back but fun none the less and my work is getting published and thats all that matters! If he likes me today he will hire me for their next issue which will be their Fashion Issue for summer. YAY!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 28, 2007)

that's so exciting!!  Congratulations!!  Good luck!!


----------



## Tightambitionz (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL I love it....Mr. "Bust A Move" himself....good luck Luna! ( =


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations and Good luck!


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tightambitionz* 

 
_LOL I love it....Mr. "Bust A Move" himself....good luck Luna! ( =_

 
LOL I know!!! I called my husband and was like "you're never going to believe this..." and I can't lie... That song's been in my head ever since I found out who the shoot was for.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Feb 28, 2007)

Oooo, congrats!

I've gotta ask, if you don't mind, how did you nail such a good shoot on your first try?

Good luck!


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_Oooo, congrats!

I've gotta ask, if you don't mind, how did you nail such a good shoot on your first try?

Good luck!_

 
It just happened to work out that way. =) The editor of the magazine has had a flaky MUA and ditched her and contacted me. I guess I just got lucky.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 28, 2007)

How awesome!!! Good luck


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 28, 2007)

So I am back from the shoot and it was AWESOME! Everything went really smoothly and the photographer got some great shots. As soon as I get the link to the uploads I will share some photos. Our client was such a nice guy and a real pleasure to work with. The editors are interested in hiring me for future jobs including their fashion spread for their next issue. I'm so excited! It really sucked to have to come back to my "day job" though.


----------

